# Need Help with Strobe



## foreman.m21 (Sep 2, 2017)

A friend recently gave me two old strobes, RPS studio 300. I know they are not top of the line but they work great. My issue that i am hoping someone will know the answer to is the type of mount they are. I have searched everywhere I can think of and sadly I live in an area with no photo shops. 
I have attached an image of the the strobe. Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 2, 2017)

By mount I assume you mean the way the reflector and therefore any other modifiers attach to the strobe. That would typically be proprietary to the brand in most cases and so you'll need to search for RPS monolight accessories. http://dotlinecorp.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=964

Joe


----------



## Designer (Sep 2, 2017)

There might be adapters available.  If you can't find it under the brand name, measure the diameter and try to find an adapter that will fit.  You might have to change the location of some of the little bolts.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 2, 2017)

That's the same mount used by Opus and a number of other cheap MiC brands.  LOTS of adapters for it.


----------

